# xdm (GDM, Slim) не стартует автоматически [РЕШЕНО]

## Gexogen

Привет, сообщество!

Только сегодня собрал систему из стабильной ветки amd64. Все прошло гладко, но вылез непонятный глюк: Ни GDM, ни Slim не стартуют автоматически. То есть, проходит загрузка до текстового приглашения и все. Я логинюсь в консоли рутом, набираю

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

и графический менеджер входа спокойно запускается. И GDM и Slim - в зависимости от указанного в /etc/conf.d/xdm. И все это без какой-либо ругани.

скрипт xdm в запуск добавлен.

```
# rc-update | grep xdm

                  xdm |      default
```

В чем может быть проблема? Надеюсь на помощь.

---

UPD: периодически перестают работать мышь и клавиатура, лишая возможности залогиниться даже в текстовом режиме.

---

UPD: кажется, не запускается все, что находится на уровне default.Last edited by Gexogen on Thu Nov 08, 2012 3:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## r90

Что-то ты "настроил" очень качественно. Если бы ты привёл список своих действий после распаковки stage3, или хотя бы список файлов из /etc, которые редактировал, то можно было бы по нему найти, что могло привести к подобному. А так, остаётся лишь гадать, тыкая пальцем в небо. Что говорит grep id /etc/inittab ?

----------

## Gexogen

```
# grep id /etc/inittab

id:3:initdefault:
```

Все делал по хэндбуку. Что настраивал.

/etc/cond.d:

```
# consolefont specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont boot" as root).

#consolefont="default8x16"

consolefont="Cyr_a8x16"

# consoletranslation is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#consoletranslation="8859-1_to_uni"

# unicodemap is the unicode map file to use. Leave commented to use the

# default one. Have a look in /usr/share/unimaps for a selection of map files

# you can use.

#unicodemap="iso01"
```

```
# cat hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

hostname="desktop"
```

```
# cat hwclock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your Hardware Clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If that clock is set to the local time, then 

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 

# you should set it to "local".

clock="local"

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# (software clock) during shutdown, then say "YES" here.

# You normally don't need to do this if you run a ntp daemon.

clock_systohc="YES"

# If you want to set the system time to the current hardware clock

# during bootup, then say "YES" here. You do not need this if you are

# running a modern kernel with CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS set to y.

# Also, be aware that if you set this to "NO", the system time will

# never be saved to the hardware clock unless you set

# clock_systohc="YES" above.

clock_hctosys="YES"

 

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here. Alpha users may wish to use --arc or --srm here.

clock_args=""
```

```
# cat keymaps

# Use keymap to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

#keymap="us"

keymap="ruwin_alt-UTF-8"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

# Loading this keymap will enable VT switching (like ALT+Left/Right)

# using the special windows keys on the linux console.

windowkeys="YES"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

extended_keymaps=""

#extended_keymaps="backspace keypad euro2"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set unicode="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

dumpkeys_charset=""

# Some fonts map AltGr-E to the currency symbol ¤ instead of the Euro €

# To fix this, set to "yes"

fix_euro="NO"
```

```
# cat net

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_eth0="192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.1"
```

-------

/etc:

```
# cat fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1    /boot                ext2       defaults,noatime             1 1

/dev/sda2    none                swap     sw                                     0 0

/dev/sda3    /                       ext4       noatime,user_xattr          1 1

/dev/sdc1    /mnt/ftrash       ext3       noatime,user_xattr          1 1

/dev/sr0      /media/cdrom    auto       noauto,user                   0 0
```

```
# cat hosts

# /etc/hosts: Local Host Database

#

# This file describes a number of aliases-to-address mappings for the for 

# local hosts that share this file.

#

# In the presence of the domain name service or NIS, this file may not be 

# consulted at all; see /etc/host.conf for the resolution order.

#

# IPv4 and IPv6 localhost aliases

127.0.0.1   desktop.homenetwork desktop localhost

::1      localhost

#

# Imaginary network.

#10.0.0.2               myname

#10.0.0.3               myfriend

#

# According to RFC 1918, you can use the following IP networks for private 

# nets which will never be connected to the Internet:

#

#       10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255

#       172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255

#       192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255

#

# In case you want to be able to connect directly to the Internet (i.e. not 

# behind a NAT, ADSL router, etc...), you need real official assigned 

# numbers.  Do not try to invent your own network numbers but instead get one 

# from your network provider (if any) or from your regional registry (ARIN, 

# APNIC, LACNIC, RIPE NCC, or AfriNIC.)

#

```

```
# cat locale-gen

cat: locale-gen: Нет такого файла или каталога

desktop etc # cat locale.gen

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

ru_RU.KOI8-R KOI8-R

ru_RU.UTF-8 UTF-8

ru_RU.CP1251 CP1251
```

http://pastebin.com/VD0YJ4Hq

----------

## Gexogen

После того, как я кинул net.eth0 в уровень boot (из default убрал, конечно), xdm стал подниматься автоматически. Но клавиатура и мышь все равно временами пропадали. Если в консоли перед стартом иксов не заработали мышь и клавиатура - то после запуска xdm они также не работали. Если мышь и клавиатура запускались - то и в иксах потом проблем с ними не было. Ради эксперимента я перешел на sys-apps/openrc-0.10.5 (поставил для этого пакета ~amd64) и эффект с "отваливанием" устройств ввода пока не проявлялся больше. До этого openrc-0.9.8.4 стояла.

----------

## Gexogen

sys-apps/openrc-0.10.5 - несколько перезагрузок: полет нормальный.

----------

## Gexogen

 *r90 wrote:*   

> Что-то ты "настроил" очень качественно. Если бы ты привёл список своих действий после распаковки stage3, или хотя бы список файлов из /etc, которые редактировал, то можно было бы по нему найти, что могло привести к подобному. А так, остаётся лишь гадать, тыкая пальцем в небо. Что говорит grep id /etc/inittab ?

 

Ты прав. Я - сам себе злобный дятел. Нужно внимательнее читать доки к установленной версии openrc, как и призывает хэндбук.

----------

## r90

 *Gexogen wrote:*   

> Ты прав. Я - сам себе злобный дятел. Нужно внимательнее читать доки к установленной версии openrc, как и призывает хэндбук.

 Это очень интересная инфа про дятла, конечно.  :Wink: 

Но в чём дело-то было?

----------

## Gexogen

 *r90 wrote:*   

>  *Gexogen wrote:*   Ты прав. Я - сам себе злобный дятел. Нужно внимательнее читать доки к установленной версии openrc, как и призывает хэндбук. Это очень интересная инфа про дятла, конечно. 
> 
> Но в чём дело-то было?

 

Короче, методом научного тыка я установил, что все валилось после старта сети. Все, что стартовало на уровне default после net.eth0 - не стартовало (ххы, каламбур). Я обновил openrc до следующей версии, но уже из ~arch. И только тут до меня дошло, что я взял настройки net из старой системы. а на старой системе openrc стояла именно из тестируемой ветки. Синтаксис:

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net

dns_domain_lo="homenetwork"

config_eth0="192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_eth0="default via 192.168.1.1"

dns_servers_eth0="195.162.32.5 195.162.41.8"
```

актуален, как я понял, как раз для версии 0.10.* и новее. Короче, сейчас все прекрасно работает, а откатываться назад на стабильную версию openrc не стал. Раз система работает - нечего ее чинить  :Very Happy: 

----------

